# Pain for women after the "O"?



## LPNmommy (Apr 19, 2014)

I love to be intimate with my DH but with two kids (and one on the way) as well as working full time jobs the sex life isn't as often as we would like! My question is whether is physical sex or oral if I Orgasm before him it becomes extremely painful and within seconds all my sex drive is gone! I don't know why but I can't even finish him if I go first I'm that over it and sensitive! I hate it so much. Any other women have that issue, and what do you do to be able to have multiple orgasms or atleast continue to enjoy it?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

wow that sounds brutal hon I'm so sorry! Have you talked to your gyn about this? I don't have this issue with my DH now but with my ex I always had pain. It wasn't due to orgasm though,it was just constant pain whenever I thought about sex w/him.Totally psychological.

Have you been checked for ovarian cysts and endometriosis ever? 

Does it happen when you masturbate too or is it just when having orgasms with your DH?


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

I echo with SarletBegonias question....is it teh same issue when you masterbate? That would be telling one way or another...


----------

